

The Weather Underground's Bomb Guru - Thevet
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/03/weather-underground-bomb-guru-burrough-excerpt

======
stox
Mark Rudd's parents were my next door neighbors. The eye's of suburbia really
opened up during this era.

